# Elektronikas forums >  varstroj 1400 mig

## zagars

Sveicināti speci.
lieta tāda, kā jau nopratāt runa iet pat pusautomātu metināmo aparātu,
Divas grabažas sametināju vis bija super, bija aparāts jāpārvieto uz citu garažu, ko arī izdariju.  Apm. 5sec. Pametināju izsita korķus(elekrolīnija nožēlojamā stāvoklī)
Aizvedu pie čoma, kam normāla līnija, pieslēdzām itkā pametināt var, bet drātē ir visu laiku štroms un pirmstam bija tads klikšķis nospiežot pistoles pogu, tagad tāds vairs nav....jautājums...varbūt kāds var apskaidrot kas varētu būt pa vainu, atvēru vaļā, vizuāli tai shēmai nav nekāda vaina, bet tas ir tikai vizuāli...uzreiz saku esmu automehs, bet savu reiz lodāmuru ar rokā paņemu...paldies jau iepriekš, ceru ka sapratāt manu domu...

----------


## abergs

Sacepies/izbeidzies kontaktors kuru ieslēdz ar pogu. Shemu nemeklēšu.

----------


## simistors

> Sveicināti speci.
> lieta tāda, kā jau nopratāt runa iet pat pusautomātu metināmo aparātu,
> Divas grabažas sametināju vis bija super, bija aparāts jāpārvieto uz citu garažu, ko arī izdariju.  Apm. 5sec. Pametināju izsita korķus(elekrolīnija nožēlojamā stāvoklī)
> Aizvedu pie čoma, kam normāla līnija, pieslēdzām itkā pametināt var, bet drātē ir visu laiku štroms un pirmstam bija tads klikšķis nospiežot pistoles pogu, tagad tāds vairs nav....jautājums...varbūt kāds var apskaidrot kas varētu būt pa vainu, atvēru vaļā, vizuāli tai shēmai nav nekāda vaina, bet tas ir tikai vizuāli...uzreiz saku esmu automehs, bet savu reiz lodāmuru ar rokā paņemu...paldies jau iepriekš, ceru ka sapratāt manu domu...


 nereti pietiek ar palaidēja spoles atjaukšanu un ar kompresoru kārtīgi izpūšam.

----------


## zagars

vai tā spole būtu tas melnais klucītis?

----------


## abergs

Nē.
Tas ir elekronikas barošanas transformators.

----------


## zagars

Kāds var lūdzu mani apskaidrot, kas ir tas kontaktors, un kura ir tā palaišanas spole?

----------


## ddff

Tavās bildēs to nav. Dod vēl bildes.

ddff

----------


## Powerons

> Kāds var lūdzu mani apskaidrot, kas ir tas kontaktors, un kura ir tā palaišanas spole?


 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=contactor
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=contactor+coil

----------


## zagars



----------


## zagars

kaut kā nevaru ieraudzīt to kontaktoru...

----------


## simistors

šim modelim kontaktors būs aizstāts  ar jaudīgu simistoru uz plates.

----------


## zagars

tas ir tas kas ir ar radiātoru?

----------


## simistors

aha. bta41 vai mac224.

----------


## zagars

bta41600b, nu milzīgs paldies jums!  ::

----------

